
Lifewire: A Subtly Biased Chrome vs. Firefox - lone-commenter
https://www.lifewire.com/firefox-quantum-vs-chrome-4176159
======
lone-commenter
The use of check marks and "no entry" symbols throughout the article is
purposefully misleading. Chrome gets check marks even for bad features, like
tracking; Firefox gets gray marks even for good features, like built-in anti-
tracking. It's fine to take money from Google to sponsor their browser. But
faking an ad as an objective comparison and using subtle tricks to deceive the
reader is deplorable.

